# ou sont passées les librairies???



## citron (4 Septembre 2001)

Je suis en train d'installer Xfree, winowmaker, ... pour OSX. Il me manque deux librairies que je n'arrive pas à trouver. J'ai pourtant passé pas mal de temps à les chercher, mais la plus part des liens proposés ne répondent plus. Les librairies tant souhaitées sont:

glib 1.2.8
gtk+ 1.2.8

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Gwenhiver (4 Septembre 2001)

Tu les trouveras ici, avec un script d'installation revu et corrigé pour compiler sans douleur sous Mac OS X.


----------



## citron (4 Septembre 2001)

Merci infiniment.

Je vais maintenant pouvoir m'amuser à tout installer javascript: x()


----------



## citron (5 Septembre 2001)

Je n'arrive pas à installer ces librairies. Rien ne se pas si je fais un "make". Ca ne marche pas non plus avec "install-sh"....


----------



## Gwenhiver (5 Septembre 2001)

Dans chacun des deux packages, il y a un fichier READ ME. Dans ce fichier READ ME, il est marqué que pour des détails sur l'installation, il faut se rendre dans le fichier INSTALL. Et dans le fichier INSTALL, on voit


```

```

Tu as tapé ./configure ?


----------



## citron (5 Septembre 2001)

J'avais effectivement pas executer le script "configure". Ceci étant fait, j'ai une erreur quand je fais le "make" de glib:

make  all-recursive
Making all in .
/bin/sh ./libtool --mode=compile gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I. -DG_LOG_DOMAIN=g_log_domain_glib     -g -O2 -Wall  -c giounix.c
gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I. -DG_LOG_DOMAIN=g_log_domain_glib -g -O2 -Wall -c giounix.c -o giounix.o
giounix.c:1301: bad macro argument list
cpp-precomp: warning: errors during smart preprocessing, retrying in basic mode
make[2]: *** [giounix.lo] Error 1
make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
make: *** [all-recursive-am] Error 2

Si par hasard c'est parlant pour toi....


----------



## Gwenhiver (5 Septembre 2001)

Ça me parle, ça me parle  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




En fait, j'ai déjà eu tous ces problèmes il y a six mois, quand j'avais installé tout le cirque.
Va jeter un coup d'il ici. Dans les CFLAGS de ton Makefile, il faut rajouter l'option -traditional-cpp.


----------



## citron (5 Septembre 2001)

DEpuis que j'ai modifier Makefile avec pico, ça me met le message d'erreur suivant quand je fais un "make":

[localhost:ced/xfree86/glib-1.2.8] root# make
Makefile:116: *** missing separator.  Stop.

En enlevant les modifications apportées c'est toujours pareil.


----------



## Gwenhiver (5 Septembre 2001)

Tu sais, tu peux modifier le fichier avec TextEdit, tout simplement. Et prends bien soin de ne rajouter que -traditional-cpp. Pas de tabulation, pas de point-virgule. Tu prends la ligne, et tu rajoutes juste le truc. Ça marche pas comme ça ?

Colle voir la ligne des CFLAGS, avec une ou deux lignes au-dessus et au-dessous. (L'originale.)


----------



## Gwenhiver (5 Septembre 2001)

Bon je viens de refaire le Makefile. Chez moi, ça tourne Donc :

1. Tu ouvres le Makefile dans TextEdit, et tu fais un Find sur "CFLAGS". Il va te trouver d'abord "G_THREAD_CFLAGS". Tu passe. C'est le deuxième le bon.
La ligne originale est (les  représentent les espaces) :
CFLAGS=-g-O2-Wall

La remplacer par :
CFLAGS=-g-O2-Wall-traditional-cpp

Et là, tu tapes make dans le Terminal. Ça tourne jusqu'à ce qu'il te ponde une nouvelle bad macro argument list sur gthread.c. Tu vas alors dans le dossier gthread du dossier glib, et tu édites le Makefile de la même façon. Tu relances le makefile principal. Dans ton Terminal, tu retapes make, quoi

Il replante encore un coup sur le Makefile du dossier tests. Tu modifies. Et là, c'est bon. Tu n'as plus qu'à faire ton make install.


----------



## citron (6 Septembre 2001)

Merci pour tes conseils averti Gwen! Maintenant avec xfree et fink installé, c'est vraiment le pied...

J'espère que ce petit sujet sera profitable à d'autres curieux.

Que le X soit avec toi......


----------



## Gwenhiver (6 Septembre 2001)

Super Je me demandais justement si ça avait fini par passer


----------

